# Бренды дешёвых аккордеонов



## Tanja_Larina (7 Ноя 2012)

Очень прошу кого-нибудь выложить здесь, или дать ссылку на названия всех недорогих аккордеонов, типа Farinelli, OULAI, Sadko, HOHNER, Weltmeister. Заранее спасибо!


----------

